# Ska!



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 12, 2011)

i love ska so so so much.
it makes me entirely too happy.
reel big fish is my fav.
who else digs ska?
<3


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 12, 2011)

i used to really like some ska like ny citiznes and of course operation ivy, if you can really call them ska.. and bim skalla bim are good too..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 12, 2011)

ny citiznes at city gardens in trenton nj, one of the best shows i've ever seen...


----------



## smokebros (Feb 12, 2011)

Slightly Stoopid is my favorite band of all time.


----------



## woobystein (Feb 12, 2011)

Ska is super cool, reminds me of 90's pool parties for some reason. [video=youtube;KeGvmybaLq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeGvmybaLq8[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 12, 2011)

nice.. almost forgot about the bosstones.. i saw them live on time too, and they rocked the house..


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice.. almost forgot about the bosstones.. i saw them live on time too, and they rocked the house..


so great at warped tour..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 13, 2011)

SKAVOOVIE! Ska is easily first and foremost my favorite music.

Reel Big has great horn's too. They've gone through so many diff. member's... only the two singers Scott and Aarron are still there if i remember correctly... so if you wonder where their sound has gone.... lol 

[youtube]u2yeNzL7rTU[/youtube]
ANYTHING from Streetlight Manifesto is beaut.

[youtube]ZAgWkfC4scU[/youtube]

Same goes for Mad Caddies..

[youtube]lIrmPEyt0Nc[/youtube]

FIF dont exist anymore but they got a decent discog. and are super postive.. just ignore the christian/religious crap hahah

[youtube]rNGfMtd2NcY[/youtube]

As of lately though ive been listening to a lot of bands like 'The Expos'. Chill ska borderin' on reggae .. usually w/out horns though lol but not limited to..

[youtube]jInfVlaZ_DE[/youtube]

[youtube]viUTZi_n3Mg[/youtube]

[youtube]EcoNPm3pyqg[/youtube]
And End it w/ a Classic!


x) Hope Yah Enjoiiiiii!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 13, 2011)

and how could have i of forgotten... the other Boston ska band.. lol _BIG D & THE KIDS TABLE_

Great ass horns too! Never get enough of their older shit. But their new stuff is BOMB! ..Ska evolved.

[youtube]WObp7N9WQ2Y[/youtube]


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 13, 2011)

Choking Victim is where its at. 

[video=youtube;WIOsw2wK4os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIOsw2wK4os[/video]


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 14, 2011)

investigate said:


> skavoovie! Ska is easily first and foremost my favorite music.
> 
> Reel big has great horn's too. They've gone through so many diff. Member's... Only the two singers scott and aarron are still there if i remember correctly... So if you wonder where their sound has gone.... Lol
> 
> ...


dude. I LOVE STREETLIGHT MANIFESTO.
win.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 15, 2011)

woobystein said:


> Ska is super cool, reminds me of *90's pool parties* for some reason. [video=youtube;KeGvmybaLq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeGvmybaLq8[/video]


[youtube]QftcWXObrOc[/youtube]


hahh musta missed that pool comment before ... reminded Me of '_The Aquabats_' & '_The Planet Smasher's_'


----------



## woobystein (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah aquabats ^! just makes me think of happy summer days in socal. anyone remember these ones [video=youtube;v-UVUmuhzi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-UVUmuhzi4[/video][video=youtube;9w7_3MIgahU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w7_3MIgahU[/video][video=youtube;0jCA7F7aHxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jCA7F7aHxA[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice wooooby!

some dope classic's


[youtube]AesId12OKsY[/youtube]
[youtube]CDAiQ-P7GoA[/youtube]

lol went to youtube and just typed in Ska ..that's what i got... 

Do The Ska!


----------



## heir proctor (Feb 23, 2011)

No Specials yet huh? I suggest you listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP-0MIs_Jjk (still don't know how to embed sorry lol) "Ska" today just doesn't compare


----------



## Badbrain (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it... Operation Ivy shows back in the day were fun as hell.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Badbrain said:


> Love it... Operation Ivy shows back in the day were fun as hell.


Op Ivy, that was a long time ago.


----------



## redivider (Mar 2, 2011)

a lot of poppunk bands in here masquerading as 'ska'....

that genre got perverted by No Doubt wannabe's..... Reel Big Fish and the Skatalites were kinda good i guess....


----------



## skolar182 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to listen to tons of Ska. My username "Skolar" is actually from an old ska band I used to listen to a lot. The Skolars turned into Telegraph and they put on a reunion show 2 years ago. Check out the songs "Head First Feet First" and "Unity Song" below. They were really popular in the late 90's around here in Detroit and were compared to Op Ivy, Mustard Plug, and maybe a more street version of Less Than Jake.

And The Skolars did the best Unity song to date  better than Op Ivy's version.

http://www.myspace.com/theskolars/music/songs/head-first-feet-first-22144955 - Head First Feet First

http://www.myspace.com/theskolars/music/songs/unity-22144766 - Unity Song


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Mar 2, 2011)

Well you kiddies got one real Ska outfit in the bunch,the Skatalites. Where are the Ethiopians,The Wailing Wailers,Jimmy Cliff,The Upsetters, Prince Buster,David and Ansil Collins,Lee Perry,Roland Aphonso,King Tubby,Dandy Livingstone,and more importantly,Don Drummond,and The Original Rude Boy,Desmond Dekker and his band The Aces?

All those other bands you listed are Madness/Bad Manners imitators,which was Pub-Rock with a skanking beat. The Specials,The Beat,and the Selector are the only worthy ska bands of that era.

Don Drummond and Desmond Dekker have mercy on your souls.


----------



## skolar182 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah I think we're comparing 2 different generations of Ska.


----------



## kricket53 (Mar 5, 2011)

i love ska! these have all probably been named already, but here are a couple good bands i know of:
NOFX
less than jake
sublime(kinda/notreally/idk)
goldfinger
reel big fish


----------



## skolar182 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sublime is more reggae/rock like 311.

On a side note, 311 is the most amazing band ever. Of the 13 albums I've heard, there is not a single song that doesn't make me move. They're talented, very talented. And amazing live


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 6, 2011)

What abotu Judge Dredd?

[video=youtube;K5w8zV9Uoos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5w8zV9Uoos[/video]


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Mar 7, 2011)

Still ain't ska. 

Judge Dredd is lookin' rough,he was one of the first white guys to try his hand at ska way back when.

Pale imitators in every sense of the word.


----------



## skolar182 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheesh Alabaster, who are you to say what is and isn't Ska?

Are all categories of rock classified the same? I don't think so. Chill out.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Mar 7, 2011)

What can I say,I'm a stickler for facts.

Ska is a specific form of Jamaican music,circa 1956 to 1968. Anything else is an imitation. The Specials,The Selector,and the Beat had players from the Ska era in them,that's why I included them.

I'm even worse about Punk. Punk is American phenomena starting circa 1973,going worldwide in '76,and ending in roughly 1979/80. The last two Punk bands were Stiff Little Fingers and The Minutemen.

For the record,Henry Rollins is a punk only in the prison definition of the word.

I'll leave your thread now.


----------



## skolar182 (Mar 8, 2011)

And Coke will always be better than Pepsi right?


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 8, 2011)

Ska is ska. Whether YOUR OPINION'S like it or not.


Upbeat timing/chords, off beats, typically horns, random quirkiness/satircal-ish comedy, shitload of percussion (IMhumbleO) lol, and mainfested positivity! That is basically ska. 

Not limited to a specific era of time. BECAUSE, good sir, then EVERY damn genre of music would ACTUALLY be dead. lol


Unlike punk or ska. Which are still very much alive.. 


And besides didn't the age of ska that you mentioned result from the American clash of rock w/ Jamaican reggae? 

Like the Mento and Calypso styles coming from Africa and South America to help form reggae and the genres of Jamaica..

Now, i shall rip some Propagandhi. One of the last true fucking punk bands.. lol and in their own words are "Anti-fascist, Gay-positive, animal friendly, & pro-feminist."


----------



## Los Muertos (May 27, 2011)

Ok, here's a few for my fellow geezers. Enjoy.
[video=youtube;1zsZKfoy9-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zsZKfoy9-Y[/video]
[video=youtube;cFIqxnSo-gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFIqxnSo-gQ[/video]
[video=youtube;WQg_t8NYfvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQg_t8NYfvo[/video]
[video=youtube;dUoEpBlxlII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUoEpBlxlII[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (May 27, 2011)

Don't wanna leave my 3rd Wave bros out.
[video=youtube;EVFwPmf7xMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVFwPmf7xMM[/video]
[video=youtube;7KktNVOGt-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KktNVOGt-U[/video]
[video=youtube;6ulEIwgf6gU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ulEIwgf6gU[/video]
[video=youtube;WkWx8PTlBXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkWx8PTlBXQ[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 27, 2011)

i used to go to elementary school w/ the bass player. Mr. Sven Iwaskow, so jealous; always wanted to be in a band like this!
[youtube]WKgQmKT7Wlc[/youtube]

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Harmonauts/181121238588871?sk=info




[youtube]LZBnylvJnFQ[/youtube]


And now, the heavier lesser known side of ska..
[youtube]c2MLMat7468[/youtube]

[youtube]LMhtpRGfxXg[/youtube]

[youtube]B0rZp8hqPtg[/youtube]


haha and i thought i'd end w/ this song....
[youtube]F03gEzdLa2g[/youtube]


----------



## Los Muertos (May 27, 2011)

^Hell yeah man!! Never heard that version of Don't Let Me Down. Love it!!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 29, 2011)

*Monkey's -Mad Caddies*

[youtube]q3hwC5TUiEU[/youtube]


And, Los Muertos this post was all because i somehow missed the _Maytals - Monkey Man_ post.. lol 

_*Reel Big Fish - Monkey Man cover*_

[youtube]SSuEMJ_48YE[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

HEY YOU FUCKERS! I HOPE YOU KNOW *NEW* STREELIGHT MANIFESTO HAS LEAKED!! _FYIBTW._ So if you pre-ordereed that shit like i have go and D/L that shit. *its sooo fucking good.



*[youtube]DW1b8tzjdhc[/youtube]


----------



## Big Trees (May 1, 2013)

Thanks I forgot they had a new album coming out


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;lgCZN1rU5co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgCZN1rU5co[/video]​


----------

